
Marketplaces, Pietra, and the Network Effects of Next Startup Talent - ronaktrivedi
Pietra is digitizing an archaic industry and promises to deliver a superior experience when shopping for jewelry online -- especially engagement rings. Now everybody, &quot;knows a guy&quot;.<p>Write up from Andrew Chen at a16z (lead investor) here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;andrewchen.co&#x2F;pietra-ex-uber&#x2F;<p>Company website here:
www.hellopietra.com<p>If you&#x27;re in the market for an engagement ring and want to save hours of research and messy negotiations, please give Pietra a try!
======
JadenLevitt
I can think of 10 friends who could have used this...

